# Lac Chambon



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Keith 

Just read your review of Chambon. Spend a lot of time in Auvergne and used to use the car park I think you suggest. However, for recent 3 years there has been a height barrier and the aire is horrible since it has been altered. Are you talking about a different car park. If so would love to know about it. 

Love the Auvergne but it is getting harder and harder to wild camp. 

Teresa


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I think Teresa, it would have been better to PM Keith with a question this specific, about one of his entries, he is far more likely to see it that way.

Ralph


----------

